# php-5.2.9.tar.bz2 [PC-BSD]



## wayne6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all,
fairly new to this so please bare with me

I'm trying to build php-5.2.9 from /usr/ports/lang/php5.
I have succesfully configured mysql-server-6.0.11 and apache 1.3 when i try to make from /usr/ports/lang/php5 i get this error message.


```
[root@pcbsd /usr/ports/lang/php5]# make
===>   php5-5.2.9 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.2.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   php5-5.2.9 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-5.2.9 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for php5-5.2.9
/usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
[root@pcbsd /usr/ports/lang/php5]#
```
I have trawled the internet for an answer to this error message and found nothing specific. Can someone please shed some light on the possibly not so obvious answer.

I had to rename autoconf-2.62.tar.bz2.tar to autoconf-2.62 and manually place it in the /usr/local/bin for it to install.

This machine is not connected to the internet, although all relevant files have been downloaded.

many thanks in advance

wayne6


----------



## lyuts (Sep 7, 2009)

Where (and how) did you get autoconf-2.62.tar.bz2.tar ???


----------



## wayne6 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, i appreciate you taking the time to help.
I have managed to sort the problem out.

many thanks

wayne6


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2009)

How? Other people might want to know too. That's what a forum is about.


----------



## wayne6 (Sep 9, 2009)

I fully appreciate how a forum  works, i was trying to find the details from a web site that pointed me towards the fix, so that i could include here. Unfortunately like all things BSD i searched hundreds of pages and now cannot locate the landing page to share with the forum.

If it is of any help, it was a case of re-installing the ports:

first apache1.13
then mysql-6.0.11-alpha
then php-5.2.9.tar.bz2.

then i used pkgadd for autoconf-2.62... hey presto it jumped into life, pure providence on my part.

I know this is a little vague but it seem to be the best route to take, although it was definately the pkgadd 2.62 that fixed it.

hope this helps.
ps if i find the site i'll include it here for reference.

wayne6


----------

